# HAF 932 R3.0



## mhikevin (Jan 28, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
HAF 932
AMD FX-8320 @4.62ghz
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
EVGA GTX 780 SC with ACX
Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 1600mhz
Corsair TX850W
Corsair SP120 x8
Enermax fan controller
Sandisk Extreme 120GB SSD
Toshiba 128GB SSD
EK 360XT and Ek 240XT Rad
Zalman cooler
EK AMD LTX block
EK Dominator Ram block
EK-FC Titan water block
EK Compression fittings, 90 45 adapter fittings
EK top res with pump variable speed
3/8 5/8 primochill black tubings
custom strip leds

*Mods:*
simple spray paint, removed all drive and optical bays. cable management in the back of the mobo tray. Custom strip leds and psu shroud.

keep it super clean and tidy.


----------



## msamelis (Jan 28, 2014)

Clean and not intrusive with weird LED lights and quite elegant. This is an easy 8 but I'll give you a 10.


----------



## mhikevin (Jan 28, 2014)

msamelis said:


> Clean and not intrusive with weird LED lights and quite elegant. This is an easy 8 but I'll give you a 10.



Thanks for the vote mate. cheers.. can't understand why he gave 1 for just not seeing the whole case. anyway, wanna see your build too. and drnesh's too.


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Jan 28, 2014)

You have a RAM cooler above your VRM? ehm...


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Excellent but i would have loved to see more overall build pics.


----------



## drNesh (Jan 29, 2014)

Mod case without modding. I'm not jealous or something, just want to see more custom case and some new idea. This build is 10/10, so nicely done but not modded.


----------



## mhikevin (Jan 29, 2014)

drNesh said:


> Mod case without modding. I'm not jealous or something, just want to see more custom case and some new idea. This build is 10/10, so nicely done but not modded.


Mate, you mean removing the drive and optical bays and spray painting the case is not a MODIFICATION? Just couldn't understand why you're rating our rigs as "worthless" even the other full watercooled rig that you've rated previously is same. Are you a watercooling hater? Nobody's here saying that your jealous man, except you did..


----------



## Bjornimir (Jan 29, 2014)

mhikevin said:


> Mate, you mean removing the drive and optical bays and spray painting the case is not a MODIFICATION? Just couldn't understand why you're rating our rigs as "worthless" even the other full watercooled rig that you've rated previously is same. Are you a watercooling hater? Nobody's here saying that your jealous man, except you did..


It looks like what he means to say is you are only showing the hardware.
I think he means he wants to see ascetics changes to the exterior of the case.


----------



## drNesh (Jan 29, 2014)

I gave 5, previous i give 1 and sad that will change that when see case, not just interior. Yeah, I didn't see paint job and LC is MOD for sure but need to be seen from distance to see big picture and how appeal together. You don't watch case from that distance, with head in your rig, you put that on a desk. So, this rig is 8 for sure but people need to stop upload just fragments of case. If moderator can ban my first vote (1) and erase one of my post then can do something about that too.


----------



## Mr_HakerZ (Jan 29, 2014)

I voted 10/10 because:

Awesome PC!


----------



## mhikevin (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr_HakerZ said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> Awesome PC!



Cheers, thanks for voting mate..


----------



## ArtX38 (Feb 2, 2014)

beautiful work


----------



## mhikevin (Feb 2, 2014)

ArtX38 said:


> beautiful work



Thanks mate..


----------

